# Is this CL or food impaction?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Im looking at a goat to buy hes registered 
The owner said the buck gets a swelling or lump i forgot sorry im dumb
by i think she said his cheek (sorry i got bad memory) lol but goes away and comes back once in a while. It doesnt bald or anything.
Or pus so i dont know if its CL i heard balding happens

She had the vet check him and he said hes good. 
Shes a very nice old lady but never know
Im thinking when he re chews he gets food back there but somehow it comes out after? The vet cleared him and said its not CL . I was there for an hour no coughs or runny nose he looks healthy hes 3 years she selling since her does are getting related to him now. I seen him poop to and hes good hes pooping berries lol
Thanks guys!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd make sure you see a negative CL blood test with his full registered name on it before buying...some people have good intentions, but don't understand how serious a disease can be. It's just not worth risking it, in my opinion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, make sure you see the test results and they match the goat seen.

It may be him just holding cud in his check or salivary gland, not sure the exact location this goat is having the issue, so cannot say for sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottle jaw? That will come and go and is a worm issue.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi thanks bottle jaw is in the jaw under 

Its in the cheek
Thanks


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

I think if you have ask the best idea may be to just walk away.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree if she's willing to prove it's not cl then go for it, if not, play it safe and walk away


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Toth boer i really reaĺly like the boer in ur profile pic lol they sell commercial dappled between 600-800 banded which is so expensive! Since i dont want a wether

This nubians huge looks like a cow its black and spotty 
And his kids are amazing hes so tame where you can ride him if wanted lol 
Ill get some pics of the cheek tmr! Its no where near the jaw...
And she never buys from the auction she told me never to also or be careful. She told me the vet said it is cut impact and something about salivery glands i think


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not trying to be rude or discourage you at all, but I do know what it's like to try and justify as to why you should buy an untested goat. It's really not worth it in my opinion...he seems like a wonderful buck, but even the most wonderful animals can get the most terrible diseases. I'd get him tested for the safety of you, your herd, and him before buying. If they won't let you test him, that's probably a good indicator that it's best to pass.

Again, not trying to be discouraging...just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you BOERKING, that is DA'S Rock my HerdSire, he has had spotted kids out of my painted, solid and traditional does. 

I do agree to be careful buying a goat with a lump, it is best to test or go elsewhere. 

A buck is a huge investment and loss because of disease can be very devastating.

A pic may help more but it isn't a guarantee. 

So were you wanting a nubian or a boer buck?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't go off of 'not buying at auction' I know a.good amount of people that have ended up with cl positive goats from private sales.
I don't test my animals but I DO always give the option for them to be tested before they leave here, IF they did gone out positive I would.give their deposit back. (Everyone has been clean) 
Even if you did get pictures and everyone say oh yeah that's not cl, I would still HIGHLY suggest having him tested.if cl is not something you want to deal with. I have lost count of how many people on here have had a abscess pop up and freak then have to cull.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I was just saying what she said to me 
i will test him i will get a pic soon


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I couldnt get a proper pic
I was very very busy my mom had an accident 
But i got my friend go and take them there not good ill take some tmr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry about your mom, praying things will be OK. :hug:

Really hard to see, but is suspicious.
I would be very nervous with that one.

Personally, I would go elsewhere, but if you do not want to do that.
The best way is to directly test the stuff within, have a vet collect it, the lump will have to be soft and ready to collect. If it is hard, it has to wait.

The weird thing is, didn't you state it goes up and down?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Impacted cheek would be just behind the mouth slit. CL is back farther underneath the ear just behind the jaw bone. Cant tell from the pics.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yea thanks every one is ok 
Yes the lump disappears and comes back once in a while
There is lumps on both sides i think not sure
I will take some better pics today


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is the pic


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Pic


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I looks like it might be a abscess. the question is, what's the cause? unless you get him tested, and it comes out clean. It looks pretty close to a lymph node( I would pass) you don't want your other babies catching it if it is contagious. Does any of her other goats have bumps like this? or scabs? Good luck with your decision!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be salivary gland, is it soft or hard?

I would have a vet put a needle in there, if it is soft and see if it is salivary and test what ever it is.
that is if you are serious about getting this goat.

However, a goat with salivary gland issues will almost always have this issue and it may scare off potential buyers if they see it. Even if it is not CL.

If it were me, I would pass on him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Completely agree with Pam on all accounts. If you want him bad enough, have a vet go there and pull some out with a syringe and send that off for testing.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

First pic is 1 side of his face 
And 2nd pic is his other side

The vet said it is salivary gland 
Is salivary gland contagious? 
If it is even is salvary i wouldnt care if people think if it is cl because he will be tested and i will know but i do know what you are saying though
and im breeding goats for my self 

I am not arguing or anything though


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

burtfarms said:


> I looks like it might be a abscess. the question is, what's the cause? unless you get him tested, and it comes out clean. It looks pretty close to a lymph node( I would pass) you don't want your other babies catching it if it is contagious. Does any of her other goats have bumps like this? or scabs? Good luck with your decision!


Ive seen her goats up close none of them have this


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

It's good that you've considered other options of what it could be, but nothing will be 100% guaranteed without a blood test.  

I do agree with others that the lump looks rather suspicious...If you are willing to pay testing fees to be sure it is NOT CL (and it comes back negative), I say go for it. If you can't get him tested before you buy, run as fast as you can in the other direction.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Boerking, I love that you had a vet out and that you are actively looking over the herd where this boy is. BUT the second you compromise or make a justification (vet said, herd looks clean) you are setting yourself up to get bit. To me, it also looks salivary. That the owner says it comes and goes also points to that. The location is slightly offer from the CL location BUT its close enough. Would I test it regardless? ABSOLUTELY! So you did good by coming here, posting pictures and asking. The over all answer is to test the contents of the abscess. Its now up to you to decide to spend a few dollars now and have piece of mind or risk bring a nasty disease onto your property.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey so I would say to the vet to get a Syringe and suck out whatever is in the lump and test it'?
And what do you mean by I'm setting my self up to be bit?
What did I say wrong?
Thanks Dave


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

He means if you bring this buck on your property and it turns out to be positive for CL, you could end up with your whole herd infected and the bacteria for CL in your soil, so even your future herd could get infected. Not worth the risk.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Just ask the vet to test an abcess. He'll know what to do.

I know it seems like we are all criticizing you here, but I can promise you we are not.  many of those posting have struggled with different diseases ravaging their herd, and want to help you and your goats avoid.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, what Tapestry said. Am just trying to make sure you are aware how little it will cost now vs. if it is CL, gets onto your other goats and land. Heck you could even take a sample yourself if you wanted to save a bit of money. Though if you dont know what your doing, Id suggest to go with the vet. And in the end it will most likely not be CL. But then you will be able to grow and sell kids knowing you did good. I believe in another of your posts I had said. Good to put a little extra money into the start up to produce quality animals. And you will save money later on. Just trying to help you get as best a start as possible my friend


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

nigies4ever said:


> Just ask the vet to test an abcess. He'll know what to do.
> 
> I know it seems like we are all criticizing you here, but I can promise you we are not.  many of those posting have struggled with different diseases ravaging their herd, and want to help you and your goats avoid.


I know you guys are not lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

TDG-Farms said:


> Yep, what Tapestry said. Am just trying to make sure you are aware how little it will cost now vs. if it is CL, gets onto your other goats and land. Heck you could even take a sample yourself if you wanted to save a bit of money. Though if you dont know what your doing, Id suggest to go with the vet. And in the end it will most likely not be CL. But then you will be able to grow and sell kids knowing you did good. I believe in another of your posts I had said. Good to put a little extra money into the start up to produce quality animals. And you will save money later on. Just trying to help you get as best a start as possible my friend


Sorry for the late reply guys i was watching bates motel with my dad
i know he is from good lines as i seen the pedigree and did some research on it but the abcess is a downfall even if it is salivary glands as long hes not in pain and happy and produces good healthy kids i dont care
i got his papers and i found which farm he came from
And i emailed them i sent them pictures of him and she told me that it looks like enlarged salivary glands her herd is cae and cl tested and free of it

Thanks Dave!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

TDG-Farms said:


> Yep, what Tapestry said. Am just trying to make sure you are aware how little it will cost now vs. if it is CL, gets onto your other goats and land. Heck you could even take a sample yourself if you wanted to save a bit of money. Though if you dont know what your doing, Id suggest to go with the vet. And in the end it will most likely not be CL. But then you will be able to grow and sell kids knowing you did good. I believe in another of your posts I had said. Good to put a little extra money into the start up to produce quality animals. And you will save money later on. Just trying to help you get as best a start as possible my friend


Sorry for the late reply guys i was watching bates motel with my dad
i know he is from good lines as i seen the pedigree and did some research on it but the abcess is a downfall even if it is salivary glands as long hes not in pain and happy and produces good healthy kids i dont care
i got his papers and i found which farm he came from
And i emailed them i sent them pictures of him and she told me that it looks like enlarged salivary glands 
her herd is cae and cl tested free of it

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just test the pus,if I knew what I know now about CL,I would have said "HECK NO" :hair: and walked away,but now I have 2 with it and one heavily pregnant and with a new lump.I love them all and willing to deal with it,they're not special breeds or used for anything,so its not a big deal.

I just urge you to have your vet to send it on for testing,it could save you alot of stress and money.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello hannah do you mind sharing pics of your goat with cl if you dont mind? 
Thanks


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is her new one,she's had 4 going on 5 lumps.This is her biggest.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We all gave great advice, now all we can do is hope you take it very seriously.

Some breeders are not honest and will lie straight to your face. I am not saying it is CL, I do not know but, I highly recommend testing the abscess. 
A vet can place a needle into the swelling and see if it is a salviary gland, clear liquid will go into the syringe. This needs to be done by a vet and sanitary conditions. DO not lance salivary swellings. If they get nothing into the syringe, it may be suspicious.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi yes i appreciate your advice 
And which breeder are you referring to? The lady that is selling him 

Or the original owner where this goat came from he came from garden gate nubians? I dont know why the birthowner would lie if thats what you mean?

Yes im contacting a vet.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

She was just talking about breeders in general.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok sorrry i misunderstood


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I was lied to my face by two breeders working together about their herds being clean. Being naive and stupid, I believed them, and it bit me in the butt. I ended up having to send two of my favorite does to slaughter because they had CAE. When I contacted the breeder, she blew me off and basically told me no one cared about that stuff. I asked her to buy them back, and she refused. Go figure. I'm just glad it was CAE and not CL because I'd be devastated if I ended up with CL on my land.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh sorry....
But i heard cae can be managed some breeders keep there cae positive and negative seperate 


.and i dont know if this makes any diffrence but id though id share it .
She wasnt actully even selling her nubian buck 
We went there for some bucklings to buy to eat and i seen the big one and i asked my dad to ask her if its for sale and she said no maybe in summer after hes done breeding all the does then i asked her again 
Then she said well the does should be bred by now and she said she will sell him to me after a couple of mins thinking
she did tell me her self that the vet checked him out she said the 2 lumps are salivary glands thats what the vet told her as she was concerned also 
i didnt even see the lumps at first but she was honest to tell me 
i dont know why i am remembering this right now LOL

She wasnt even actully selling him i offered to buy him i forgot to add this statement in my original posting but id thought i share it 
Im taking him to vet tmr 
thanks


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah wasn't worth it to me


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

hey guys please pray for me and my possible new goat! vet is coming down today to test him 

hopefully its not cl so i can buy him


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pay close attention to the contents he pulls outta the abscess. As mentioned if its clear, you will most likely be ok  Good luck!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys.... my dad said the vet is coming on saturday

Darn... i guess a couple days is nothing but still pray for me guys! Lol


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

well I hope it's not CL and everything works out for you and your dad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

hey guys we just got a bloodtest done today for cl on him

so i will find out in a week!!
but the vet came and seen the lumps felt them and looked he said it looks like it is a salivary gland
but incase we tested him so wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Prayers sent for negative CL test results!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for prayers!!

Stilll waiting on results....... 

Should i call them to see if it came in or just wait couple more days?
Thanks guys


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id give them a solid week after they get the sample. If its been that long, give em a call.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought the same thing, salivary gland or abcess (which could always be CL), as it looks like it's under the skin and not in the bony structure. I had a doe that had a lump that recurred in the same area, but it was a tooth abscess, and it didn't move around with the skin, it was definitely anchored under the skin. Can't wait to find out what it is! Hope it's good news! As you mentioned it recurs in the same spot, I'm thinking saliva gland...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Goodnews guys

Hes negative
Just got the results today 
Hes coming home!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! That's gotta feel good  Glad you still got it checked, though. Did they figure out what it was??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes! 

Congrats.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey

Well its probably a salibary gland 
Im happy its not CL

Now i need a boer buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

